# anyone else hate cleaning alloys ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i know its a must,and they look awesome when done,but my god its time consuming,messy and boring :lol: it use to be the interior i was never fussed on,now i think the alloys (considering how small an area they are) just take far to long.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree, half an hour it took me to clean all four alloys and their back bits. Ridiculous.

30 miles later, filthy again.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep..and mine are quite easy, not so fiddly compared to some


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Unless its a full big job I always use Autobrite Very Cherry non acid and just spray on let dwell and then blast off with a Power Washer, job done and to look at they are spotless. I cant see the point of a full blow wheel clean every time unless they really need it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

these are mine 










19s,murder to clean those grooves inbetween.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep same here. If the grounds wet, I end up soaked doing it. Or trying to bend over instead of kneeling and then I end up showing my ass to the neighbours :lol:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

silverback said:


> these are mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a very similar prob with my M3 reps....


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got easy mode 6 flat spoke VW wheels atm, and even on them by the 4th wheel my hand is cramping sometimes so I have to become ambidextrous and swap hands while working, not best!

I've just got new Y-spoke wheels which are going to be at least twice as bad, but I'll be sealing them with several layers of wheel guard before they go on to make cleaning a little easier (I hope!).


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Unless its a full big job I always use Autobrite Very Cherry non acid and just spray on let dwell and then blast off with a Power Washer, job done and to look at they are spotless. I cant see the point of a full blow wheel clean every time unless they really need it


Does it remove Sealant?


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hate it, I get bad pains in my hand doing it, quite worrying as im only 22 sometimes the pain is unbearable and I have to stop.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

But they make the car when cleaned and tyres dressed:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

silverback said:


> these are mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^
That looks like the perfect job for the small wheel wooly thing.:thumb:
How are you cleaning them at the moment? Do you have any sealant on them?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Spoke wheels are not easy to clean, they do take alot longer than normal, those bmw ones look a pain to clean.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> ^^^^^
> That looks like the perfect job for the small wheel wooly thing.:thumb:
> How are you cleaning them at the moment? Do you have any sealant on them?


no sealant at all mate.using a viking long reach,and a selection of stiff bristled small and large.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Goldbug said:


> Does it remove Sealant?


Maybe if you make a strong mix or neat, I only use the non acid version and put about 1inch in a Megs style bottle and topup with water and use a Chemical Resistant sprayhead rather than a foaming head to save using up product to quick


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

SB..

Get yourself one of these. They are soft, have rubber around the edge, long bristles that will reach the awkward bits and will take you allot less time.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-multi-brush-rim-cleaner-soft/prod_390.html


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't mind doing mine.
They are only 16"s:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

SB, wheel woolies are what you need. Small one is ideal for between the spokes. Not the cheapest for a set, but I wouldn't be without mine now :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Wheel woolies seem to be worth a look. Will do a search an see what others are saying.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Love doing my own wheels only takes about a minute a wheel. Thanks to Rim Shield and the easy design of the wheel


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

silverback said:


> no sealant at all mate.using a viking long reach,and a selection of stiff bristled small and large.


I'd maybe think about getting something like the PB wheel seal, or if you're feeling flush and have the time Gtechniq's C5. Actually, if you have any Collinite or FK1000 that would do just as good job too.

A small wheel woolly will definitely help. They are not bristled, so there is no 'splash back'.

I have similarly awkward wheels on my RRS and I find a mix of the wheel woollys, SV brush and an EZ brush work a treat.:thumb:


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Pop em off, clay them, polish them, seal them (I use Collinite 476) - then cleaning them in future is a doddle.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

If it's my car, I always think 'I can't be bothered with the wheels' when I start.
Then when the rest of the cars clean I'm like 'I suppose I'll have to do the wheels now '

:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ez detail is easier (and quicker) to use than woolies imo

i dont mind doing mine, spray smart wheels on, blast off, done


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

i actually enjoy cleaning alloys, in fact dirty alloys on a car make me want to clean it more, never had pains or anything from doing it, just used tesco brand wheel cleaner and a clean alloy brush from tesco as well, it didn't do anything on my old navara's alloys, but i sold that before really cleaned them :lol: shame really, some ironx would of looked epic working on them.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> ez detail is easier (and quicker) to use than woolies imo


howcome ?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I actually enjoy cleaning my alloys, I bought an ez brush this week and am looking forward to using it. My wheels are sealed with fk1000


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you tried the Autobright acid free wheel cleaner, its the best wheel cleaner i have ever used, plus can be diluted as well, will make those BMW alloys easy to clean, and will shift the grime off with no problem.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't mind cleaning them when they are filthy as the transformation is great  Regular cleaning, not so much as its just a filthy task, especially with a wheel brush flicking dirty water back at me.



Goldbug said:


> Does it remove Sealant?


Not under my experience fella, no. I tend to keep it very weak for most uses, not even 1 part in 10. Normal APC is my regular upkeep, I use the VC non acid for a once a month in depth clean.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you tried the Autobright acid free wheel cleaner, its the best wheel cleaner i have ever used, plus can be diluted as well, will make those BMW alloys easy to clean, and will shift the grime off with no problem.


Mentioned earlier on mate, Very Cherry and it has to be the best available


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> Mentioned earlier on mate, Very Cherry and it has to be the best available


Oh cool, sorry i did spot that on here, same here is easily the best wheel cleaner going on the market, it has revived my old alloys like new now, its a amazing product, and this is the only Autobright range product i have tried, would love to try there other products, specially cherry glaze.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup, hate cleaning wheels and wheel wells with a passion. Mainly because my arthritic knees can't really take more than 5 mins use and it takes a good 30-45 mins to do properly, even buying stupidly easy to clean wheels. 










Thankfully, my DD has wheel trims! So just spray on wheel cleaner and blast off with the PW. :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I quite enjoy it.

Maybe it's my young knees. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I prefer to take the wheels off....do them right once and get them sealed up..

wheel woolies are a waste of time and money, just like the EZ brush (IMO)

still use my £3 toilet type brush, nothing is better! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I quite enjoy it.
> 
> Maybe it's my young knees. :lol:


I'm only just turned 24. Was born with arthritis. :lol:



The Cueball said:


> I prefer to take the wheels off....do them right once and get them sealed up..
> 
> wheel woolies are a waste of time and money, just like the EZ brush (IMO)
> 
> ...


Yep, I took mine off, two coats of CG wheel sealant and wash them with a sponge, AG wheel brush, and AG shampoo. I do use a Vikan tire/wheel face brush for the tires and wheel arches though.

Never thought of a toilet style brush but aren't the bristles quite abrasive?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

never bothered any of the wheels I have done... :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

my least favourite wheels to clean


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Fit green stuff pads and do away with all that black crap from cheap pads:thumb: or buy easy clean wheels

I find that once clean, sealed and waxed they take about 3 mins per wheel to clean, this is on a monthly basis covering 500 miles a week, once or twice a year i have a bit of tar on the inside to remove.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

i did cookie cutters ftw! 

i found green stuff pads where apauling for brake dust on my last golf, genuine pads are by far the best


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Indeed, mine are off the car at the moment, and I have a full clean, tardis, IronX, Clay, Polish, wheel seal and shine and THEN FK1000 planned for them. 

So far, I've cleaned, deconned and clayed one. The grass is too waterlogged to make it easy to do them on that, and I bought some rubber grip matting, but it's only big enough to do one. :wall:

I will get them done bit by bit over the next few months though :thumb:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Until I tried poor boys wheel sealant I did. I think you should invest in c5 if you dislike it that much


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Used get great satisfaction cleaning wheels. Hate it now, I think the neighbours get a real kick out of watching me clean wheels


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Swissvax brush and EZ wheel brush thats how i cleaned my 172 alloys and the same combo on the Zeniths on the Skoda.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

grant motox said:


> Until I tried poor boys wheel sealant I did. I think you should invest in c5 if you dislike it that much


I think C5 is a valid option to be honest. How long do you get out of it ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

12-18 months depending on how many miles/what you use to clean ect..

prep is the major key though.. I recommend an strong wheel cleaner, like smart wheels, followed by Iron X, Tardis, Clay and then a wipedown with Panel Wipe.
make sure the surface is 100% clean for it to bond to.

can even give it a hand polish with p1 before panel wipe if they are starting to dull a little with the wheel cleaners.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

edsel said:


> Used get great satisfaction cleaning wheels. Hate it now, I think the neighbours get a real kick out of watching me clean wheels


Credit to you, they are one hard wheels to clean, takes alot of time, the oz are expensive as well.

Nice wheels.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't see the problem, I quite enjoy it.. usually do -

Rinse thoroughly
Apply wheel cleaner (currently using Meguiars Wheel Brightener)
Soak brushes (in bucket of water, I find the cleaner foams up more)
Agitate with 1" style brush and a silverline wheel back brush (only £2.50 :thumb
Rinse thoroughly

Easy


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

These were the ones I had on my old car they weren't that hard to clean


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice wheels on the mini.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I hate cleaning my wheels, I use clean and coat by wolfs it works for me.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

I use very cherry from Autobrite direct


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't hate cleaning wheels. I hate taking them off to clean them properly! Lug nuts can be a ***** to undo on other peoples cars... But I'm like a little kid when I get to play with the iron-x! :lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I use a combo of Wheel Woolies and a Dooka wheel finger mitt. It's a good combo which provides 100% cleaning coverage in the shortest time possible. 

I do want to get my wheels off for a re-seal though - good protection really helps with te maintenance.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi SB,

Know how you feel, these are mine:










The spokes aren't even wide enough to fit your finger through 

These are what I use to clean between the narrow spokes. First bought some over in the US and they do a great job and are cheap too.










Hope this helps!:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't stand doing my alloys, all that crouching and bending over and waiting for a warm day does my nut in.

Now I just squirt Wolfs Decon Gel, let it do its magic, and powerblast off, hey presto - wheels done.

The only bother is sealing the wheels every three months or so with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

For me the key things to cleaning your wheels easily are:

1) Removing them and sealing them with a specific wheel sealant;
2) EZ Wheel Brush or Daytona Brush;
3) dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt

Very easy to get in between those spokes you have Silverback with the above combo............:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> For me the key things to cleaning your wheels easily are:
> 
> 1) Removing them and sealing them with a specific wheel sealant;


I agree...and I still can't believe that people can get a wheel 100% clean front and back, and all sealed up WITHOUT taking wheels off the car....

In some of the details on here, I would very much like to see the car and remove the wheel - just to double check.... 

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I agree...and I still can't believe that people can get a wheel 100% clean front and back, and all sealed up WITHOUT taking wheels off the car....
> 
> In some of the details on here, I would very much like to see the car and remove the wheel - just to double check....
> 
> :thumb:


I Usually manage to miss bits at the top on the fronts of mine, unless I lie on the floor looking upwards, or roll the car forward half a turn, never mind trying to get the backs spotless :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I agree...and I still can't believe that people can get a wheel 100% clean front and back, and all sealed up WITHOUT taking wheels off the car....
> 
> In some of the details on here, I would very much like to see the car and remove the wheel - just to double check....
> 
> :thumb:


I agree there is NO way that one could attest to a clean wheel if it is not removed.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

there are a few(very few) wheel designs where its possible.. IF you can get your entire hand into the back of the wheel, and around the brakes ect.. as the brushes wont get the full thing..


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

poorboys "spray and rinse" is the bees knees for a quick clean , yes it is acid based but i have done my wheels 10+times using it and they look as good as new , just spray each rim and by the time youve done the 4th rim start jetwashing the first one off , literally no touch needed and they sparkle, it gets rid of everything , the only time i touch them is to wipe them over with a sealent


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

TheGav said:


> I have a very similar prob with my M3 reps....


same problem with my mv2's, the thin gap between each double spoke is a nightmare. I just do them properly once a month with a cotton bud lol.

I do always clean my wheels properly overall though as you can see through to the insides and i always think it looks good when they're clean all the way through.

No one would notice it mind u lol:wall:


----------



## Adam S (Jan 3, 2012)

I was given some Autosmart Smart wheels and as good as it I still need to get my hands inside wheels to remove all the hard to remove brake dust. I always end up catching my knuckles or back of hand on the rear disc guards .Having white wheels is a bit of a pain but I like the look of them when they are clean.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest with you it depends on the design plus how soiled and baked on the dirt is, a good pressure blast will remove the loose contaminates first, a wheel cleaner like Autobright very cherry acid free wheel cleaner can be sprayed on and agitated with a brush, then pressure blast away, my wheels have spokes, takes time i know, but if you keep on top of it its not a problem, and having a good wheel cleaner on hand helps alot, plus sealing them helps on the dirt build up so the dirt does not penetrate through the alloy with heat through no protection, afterwards all is needed is plain car shampoo to wash the muck away.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Am I the only one who gets sore paws when cleaning wheels


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> Hi SB,
> 
> Know how you feel, these are mine:
> 
> ...


Where did you get those little babys from ? Those alloys look lovely mate,but like mine,there easier on the eyes than easy to keep clean lol.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

silverback said:


> Where did you get those little babys from ? Those alloys look lovely mate,but like mine,there easier on the eyes than easy to keep clean lol.


You can get em from a popular auction site, just do a search for foam brushes. You can get a pack for about 3 quid.
I also use them for applying dressings to tight areas such as grills,


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> You can get em from a popular auction site, just do a search for foam brushes. You can get a pack for about 3 quid.
> I also use them for applying dressings to tight areas such as grills,


Yup - available on Ebay or if you're not a fan of them, I googled Foam Paint Brushes. Should have put this in my post...

Got my wheels sealed with Planet Polish Wheel & Seal so these foam brushes get great results - obviously they're not for scrubbing but when spokes are tight they really are unbeatable!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

silverback said:


> Where did you get those little babys from ? Those alloys look lovely mate,but like mine,there easier on the eyes than easy to keep clean lol.


Vey nice wheels there, love the design and colour on them, i'm assuming they are 19 inch and it's a golf r, cracking car.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

quite enjoy cleaning mine , because I know they look awesome when clean :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Adam S said:


> I was given some Autosmart Smart wheels and as good as it I still need to get my hands inside wheels to remove all the hard to remove brake dust. I always end up catching my knuckles or back of hand on the rear disc guards .Having white wheels is a bit of a pain but I like the look of them when they are clean.


have you sealed the wheels? if not, do so as they will only need soapy water to bring them up then. (got white wheels on my fiesta which are sealed)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

GM8 they look new, what do you use on them, those bbs alloys are very smart, plus the best colour for a golf mk4.

whats the tyre brand on yours, 18 inch in size i am assuming.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> GM8 they look new, what do you use on them, those bbs alloys are very smart, plus the best colour for a golf mk4.
> 
> whats the tyre brand on yours, 18 inch in size i am assuming.


still using PB wheel sealant on them , I think its great ! eash wash every week then re seal every month or 2. Tyres are cheapo fullruns , but full of tread still so Ill replace with some rainsport 2s in the next few months . yeah 18s , with 225/40s


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Credit to you GM8, them wheels look very clean, keep up the goodwork, your golfs in very good shape there, thanks for answering my questions.

Takecare.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Can a polish like super resin act as a sealant?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike k said:


> Can a polish like super resin act as a sealant?


it would not really have the durability , I would not recommend , but pre sealant use yes.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gm8 said:


> quite enjoy cleaning mine , because I know they look awesome when clean :thumb:


they look like a bloody nightmare to clean to me :lol: lovely design though.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

Ha I used to think mine were a pain...










Easy in comparison to a lot on here. Still a pain in the ****, biggest issue for me always seems to be the corner ridges, makes my fingers hurt. :-(


----------

